# The Pigeon I Found 3-4 weeks ago



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

seems healthy as far as eating, drinking, poop. He still can not fly more than a few inches off the ground. His feathers have all grown back in. But my concern with him now, is the side where he had an injury under his wing his foot or upper leg area, he does not put any weight on that leg and will often fall side ways or he leans way back on his butt. I see him when he is walking and he will look off balance and wobbly, and then sometimes he walks fine. 

I thought maybe some of you may have experienced this before. I am having someone check him over tomorrow evening. I sure hope he is ok....

Thanks 
Andi

PS he made his first cooing today (yeah!!!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

I'm sorry the bird is still suffering from the injury he had, and I'm glad you are seeking a rehabber or avian vet for consultation.

Is this the same bird that suffered from a hawk attack? Also...Is this a new symptom? Do you feel any sweeling in the area of the injury, any difference from his "good" side?

There is definitely something going on that can't be seen by the naked eye, but someone with skill can detect, whether it is an injury, broken bone, that never healed correctly, neurological (nerve damage), or disease that has set in where the trauma was. I think an x ray may be in order, if that wasn't done already.

I'm sure sending out my best thoughts that he will recover from this also!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi Treesa*

thank you , yes this is the same one , that was attacked. I don't see any swelling he seems to favor the one side. I will find out in another hour or so hopefully nothing to serious, I am growing really fond of this little pigeon. Thanxs for the good thoughts. 

Andi


----------

